# Calais to the Algarve



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone
We will be travelling to the Algarve in Jan/Feb probably from Calais.
Any advice on a route and stopovers that will be open at that time of year would be appreciated. Many thanks in advance
Crimpleken


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

crimpleken said:


> Hi Everyone
> We will be travelling to the Algarve in Jan/Feb probably from Calais.
> Any advice on a route and stopovers that will be open at that time of year would be appreciated. Many thanks in advance
> Crimpleken


Hi
Don't know if you use a laptop but the ACSI Camp Site Guide is a must for us
as you can see the camp sites that will be open on the dates you travel....actually I think it's available in book form .
We are off to the Algarve in December.
Gary


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Calais to Algarve*

Hi
Depends what time ferry who take and how far you are willing to travel in a day.

Our route with only short stretches on peage is

A16 to Boulogne
N1 to Abbeville
A28 (free) to Rouen
N15 -A154 towards Dreux
N12 to Dreux
N154 to Chartres
N10 for miles/Km to Bordeaux
A63 then back on N10 to Bayonne
At this point we take A63 into Spain

In Spain we go Burgos, Salamanca, Evora and then drop down to Algarve

Regarding stopovers there are Aires in France and not many campsites.

We stayed at Salamanca (Hotel Regio)
Evora (Orbitur site)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

crimpleken said:


> Hi Everyone
> We will be travelling to the Algarve in Jan/Feb probably from Calais.
> Any advice on a route and stopovers that will be open at that time of year would be appreciated. Many thanks in advance
> Crimpleken


We shall keep an eye open for you as we MAY be going down at the same time this depends on me having a pacemaker fitted in time, if not have a good drive down.

Ron


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi you can find my report for over night stops etc to the Algarve on the following link, normally we do the last leg to the Algarve from Salamanca, brilliant roads etc but coming back this time we also used Evora..............we won't be doing that again as the road from Salamanca to the Algarve is much better and seemed quicker..........anyway hope the following helps as we don't tend to use aires except the one on the way back for the Vet at Forges.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57381-days0-orderasc-10.html

*Edit to add if you are using a tom tom and going via Burgos read my other topic.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58269.html

And also our original trip in Feb 2008 can be found here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...opic&t=42247&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 again more stopovers etc


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You could always travel to or from Spain via the A20 Limoges road (free autoroute) stopping off at Parc Verger. Coming back that way there is a local vet (speaks English) so you can have the dogs sorted out and be at the port comfortably in the 24/48 hour timescale.

Just an idea, and MHFacts members get a discount too....

Di


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Our route and where we stopped is on our website below - though we did go via spain to do some biking there may be some useful stuff there for you.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

crimpleken said:


> Hi Everyone
> We will be travelling to the Algarve in Jan/Feb probably from Calais.
> Any advice on a route and stopovers that will be open at that time of year would be appreciated. Many thanks in advance
> Crimpleken


We will be going down from Calais on the 6th of Jan if you are going at about this date and want to tag along you are most welcome, but I do drive quite long distances in the day!.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> crimpleken said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...


Might spot you along the way :wink:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we are heading down early December again,We enjoyed xmas last year in Lagos, our first xmas away from home and abandoning the family lol
might meet you this time Briarose passed going opposite ways last time .

We stop on an aire in france at St maure De terraine then Spain at the boy on the rock nr Miranda after Burgos stayed there about 4 times now and no problem,then Ceceres south of Salamanca.
Mind last time we did a long day and went from Miranda to Castro Marim in one day the weather was lovely and the roads quiet so we just carried on.
Takes longer on the way home we just meander through France.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

AlanVal said:


> Hi we are heading down early December again,We enjoyed xmas last year in Lagos, our first xmas away from home and abandoning the family lol
> might meet you this time Briarose passed going opposite ways last time .
> 
> We stop on an aire in france at St maure De terraine then Spain at the boy on the rock nr Miranda after Burgos stayed there about 4 times now and no problem,then Ceceres south of Salamanca.
> ...


Hi Val yes it would be great to meet you at last. I would love to head off for Xmas as I can imagine it being a very 'easy' way of doing Xmas and both of us have said we would love to be totally chilled out for Xmas but the only problem is leaving family behind ! How did you find that ?

I had thought we might not bother going abroad this winter but as the nights draw in and the weather is getting colder I must admit my thoughts are turning more and more towards sunshine and chilling out in some winter sun.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Crimpleken,

I'm going that way mid January, 

Dover Calais, using aires for the first 3 nights until just south of Bordeaux, then Beausoleil(FER09), 2 nights , Larrouleta(SWFW1) 1 night,
Haro (SON10) 1 night, Regio (SON07) 2 nights, Caceres (SON12) 1 night, Orbitur Evora (PON01) 1 night, then Olhao (POR01) for the next 4 weeks.

So we might see each other en-rue?

:lol:


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,
Heading south from Calais on 31st Jan for the Algarve. Same route as most,but watch the road numbers in France as they change a lot and some UK published maps are not up to date. dreux area first night, then to relatives in cognac for a quick visit, Larrouetta, Salamanca, Caceres then Lagos and the sun. :BIG: 

Be prepared for snow as soon as you get into Spain crossing the Pyrenees, then a long dreary slog across the high plain against a head wind to Salamanca. the road south from there is being upgraded and is good or lousy depending on the state of the road works. Fuel is cheaper in Spain than France or Portugal, and fill up at Salamanca as there are very few opportunities south of there outside of the few towns.
Have a good trip, looking forward to mine already!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BJT said:


> Hi,
> Heading south from Calais on 31st Jan for the Algarve. Same route as most,but watch the road numbers in France as they change a lot and some UK published maps are not up to date. dreux area first night, then to relatives in cognac for a quick visit, Larrouetta, Salamanca, Caceres then Lagos and the sun. :BIG:
> 
> Be prepared for snow as soon as you get into Spain crossing the Pyrenees, then a long dreary slog across the high plain against a head wind to Salamanca. the road south from there is being upgraded and is good or lousy depending on the state of the road works. Fuel is cheaper in Spain than France or Portugal, and fill up at Salamanca as there are very few opportunities south of there outside of the few towns.
> Have a good trip, looking forward to mine already!!!


When you say be prepared for snow crossing the Pyrenees what do you mean? We are thinking of portugal in Dec or Jan. Do we need snow chains, is there not a motorway thats snow free? Sorry to ask dumb questions but I simply know nothing about this journey. We would like to drive through most of Portugal rather than Spain and see a bit of Portugal before we hit Lagos Area. Any tips on routes particularly snow free appreciated. Not bothered about the fastest route, just the most interesting and safest.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We went down 16th December last year .there was a bit of snow near Salamanca on the roadside but nothing to be concerned about .It was very cold though on the way down france and spain .North Portugal is cold then as well.Going over the Pyrenees wasnt a problem, the roads are good.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

barryd said:


> BJT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi we drove down early to mid Feb in 2008 and back in March, didn't see a drop of snow either way on the roads and the only thing we commented on at times was high winds.

Last Nov again drove down with no probs, returning just before Xmas the only snow that we saw was from just after Salamanca for a good few miles before suddenly it changed and all OK again, apparently two days before that when our friends travelled they had no probs at all, and we met up with them back in Northern Spain. For the area where we did see snow I had never seen so many snow ploughs in my life............totally different to the UK and the roads were kept pretty clear although it was snowing heavily.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Doesnt sound too bad then and if they keep the roads clear thats good. Do most people just belt as fast as possible to the coast or is there stuff worth seeing on route? You say much of Portugal is cold. How cold? Are we talking 12 degrees which is warm enough to bike around with coats or are we talking 0 degrees brass monkey weather.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd and others,
There is a good chance of encountering snow where the Pyrenees meet the sea near Irun, and further along the road towards Burgos, and in fact around the Salamanca area. But, unlike this country, they are well prpeared for it; with many snowploughs either out working or ready to go by the road side. You will see silos in lay-bys where the ploughs can top up with salt without having to go back to the depot, so well orgainsed is the clearance regeime. I put it in as a warning as many people,myself included, are suprised at encountering snow on their way to the sun! 
You also need to be prepared to give your MH a good wash, especially the underside, to prevent salt corrosion to the metal.
Another tip, keep behind a nice big artic trailer if there is a headwind. not too close as they cannot see you but close enough to act as a windbreak; it will help fuel consumption. But stay well clear of the car transporters, the turbulence they generate is quite dangerous; especially if overtaking one (if you can)!!!

PS the Algarve is warm to us Brits, the locals will be walking around in overcoats. Brits and Dutch in shorts and tee shirts. But the higher altitude areas, especially the high sierra plain in northern Spain, can be cold. I found Salamanca perishing cold. There is a perceptible change in temperature due to altitude to warmer in southern France at Bordeaux, then cold from a little way into Spain through to around Caceres. Sweatshirt off at Bordeaux, on at Irun, off at Caceres until the return trip.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BJT said:


> barryd and others,
> There is a good chance of encountering snow where the Pyrenees meet the sea near Irun, and further along the road towards Burgos, and in fact around the Salamanca area. But, unlike this country, they are well prpeared for it; with many snowploughs either out working or ready to go by the road side. You will see silos in lay-bys where the ploughs can top up with salt without having to go back to the depot, so well orgainsed is the clearance regeime. I put it in as a warning as many people,myself included, are suprised at encountering snow on their way to the sun!
> You also need to be prepared to give your MH a good wash, especially the underside, to prevent salt corrosion to the metal.
> Another tip, keep behind a nice big artic trailer if there is a headwind. not too close as they cannot see you but close enough to act as a windbreak; it will help fuel consumption. But stay well clear of the car transporters, the turbulence they generate is quite dangerous; especially if overtaking one (if you can)!!!
> ...


Great advice for us and others, thanks. I feel another adventure developing!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

barryd said:


> Doesnt sound too bad then and if they keep the roads clear thats good. Do most people just belt as fast as possible to the coast or is there stuff worth seeing on route? You say much of Portugal is cold. How cold? Are we talking 12 degrees which is warm enough to bike around with coats or are we talking 0 degrees brass monkey weather.


Hi in the Feb/March 2008 we didn't put a coat on much at all once in Portugal, and much of the time it was t shirt weather, it was plenty warm enough most days, however not bikini weather LOL more like a nice pleasant summers day here.

Last Nov/Dec winter it wasn't cold and oppresive like in the UK but we had lots of rain and the sunnier days were certainly less then the previous trip much better than the UK though and that extra light at night much appreciated by me LOL I hate it when it is dark at 4pm here.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers. What time does it get dark, dec jan? Also can anyone recommend any must see places on route or in and around the Algarve. I am familier with Lagos, Alvor, Villamoura etc etc having been on air holidays there but whats off the beaten track? Any great peacful wild spots you want to share or non touristy but interesting parts of "real" portugal we should see? We have a motorbike with us so would prefer to be in less crowded areas to park the van and use the bike to get around. Hope Im not hijacking post and perhaps this info is useful to OP.

thanks everyone
Barry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

barryd said:


> Cheers. What time does it get dark, dec jan? Also can anyone recommend any must see places on route or in and around the Algarve. I am familier with Lagos, Alvor, Villamoura etc etc having been on air holidays there but whats off the beaten track? Any great peacful wild spots you want to share or non touristy but interesting parts of "real" portugal we should see? We have a motorbike with us so would prefer to be in less crowded areas to park the van and use the bike to get around. Hope Im not hijacking post and perhaps this info is useful to OP.
> 
> thanks everyone
> Barry


Hi Barry

Portugal's time is the same as the UK (so when travelling a bit of messing iwth clocks forward in France etc and then back again) from memory I think it got dark about half five ish in Dec, and when we were there the previous trip around half six to sevenish in late Feb to mid March.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Travelling between San Sebastion and Burgos in January this year there was a bit of a blizzard with snow lying around 6" deep. But as already stated there are plenty of snow ploughs and the road was pretty clear. Just had to keep the speed down to 30-40 mph. A couple of days later we were snowed in for a day at Aranjuez ACSI site just south of Madrid.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Glengyle said:


> Travelling between San Sebastion and Burgos in January this year there was a bit of a blizzard with snow lying around 6" deep. But as already stated there are plenty of snow ploughs and the road was pretty clear. Just had to keep the speed down to 30-40 mph. A couple of days later we were snowed in for a day at Aranjuez ACSI site just south of Madrid.


We had the same problem near Madrid in January but we were in a super market car park for twenty four hours, this time we're going in December in the hope of beating the snow......fingers crossed.
Gary


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

we are heading down 1st December this time.we are getting earlier every year we will soon be meeting ourselves on the way back lol.
Hopefully the roads will be ok then don`t mind if its cold as long as it`s not snowing.
I have photos of people in swimming in Lagos on boxing day last year it was really warm but then January was a bit overcast but not cold well compared with here .....February started to improve and it was fine.
Looking forward to starting off again each time is like a new adventure we love it.We have met so many lovely people and made lots of new friends its amazing each year the same people are there, lovely.

Val


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

This is an interesting thread!

We will be going to Portugal in mid Feb and will now research our route along the lines of these posts. We've 'done' the French bit a few times now but have yet to cross Northern Spain and it will be our first visit to Portugal where we plan to stay until March sometime.

We are busy with the Aires book (not much in there) and the internet looking for places to stay in Portugal, we prefer Aires style or safe wild camping spots rather than sites.

Hope to see/meet some of you on the way!


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi neil you will enjoy Portugal plenty places to stay ,we only go on campsites at xmas for a few days other times we wild camp .We are away for 5 months back May sometime.
You need the Motorhome trails in Portugal book.some of the places are no longer usable but most are.We couldn't have been without it the first year.If you google Motorhome trails you should get the site and be able to send for it its about £5.00.
Might see you over there just look for the fat Corgi. This is its 4th time there .

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Calais to Algarve*



bozzer said:


> Hi
> Depends what time ferry who take and how far you are willing to travel in a day.
> 
> Our route with only short stretches on peage is
> ...


How long does this take you?

Trev


----------



## 128133 (Sep 22, 2009)

crimpleken said:


> Hi Everyone
> We will be travelling to the Algarve in Jan/Feb probably from Calais.
> Any advice on a route and stopovers that will be open at that time of year would be appreciated. Many thanks in advance
> Crimpleken


Hi, we live in France just off the N10 30 mins South of Poitier and will be leaving between Xmas and New Year. I tend to make the journey part of the holiday and rarely travel more than 4 hrs. our first stop will be St Jean de Luz (near Bayonne) then on to Burgos, Salamanca, Meridia and Evora. It is our first trip that way and I know it can be cold that time of year. Because most of our camping is in France I use the 'Aires de Services Camping-car' book.(they also have a web site) It's good as it gives me all the info of where to stay free and safely just off the main drag. If you see a French reg Hymer with a Welsh sticker do say hello. Have a safe trip


----------

